# US Homeland Worldwide Caution



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Last updated 03 March
US Sate Department Worldwide Caution

EAST ASIA AND PACIFIC: Information from credible sources suggests that there is a continued risk of armed terrorist and criminal groups operating and planning attacks against foreigners, including U.S. citizens, in the East Asian and Pacific region. Jemaah Islamiyah (JI) and the Abu Sayyaf Group, have cells operating throughout Southeast Asia and JI is linked to al-Qa’ida and other regional terrorist groups. 

There is a risk of travel to the southern Philippines, specifically related to kidnapping threats in the Sulu Archipelago and the ongoing threat of violence on the island of Mindanao, particularly in Central Mindanao. Foreigners in the Eastern Sabah province of Malaysia are also targets for kidnappings for ransom. Criminal or terrorist bands may attempt to intercept boats ferrying tourists in the area as well.

Indonesian counterterrorism efforts have prevented terrorists from conducting large-scale attacks in recent years. The January 14, 2016, attack in central Jakarta, however, shows that extremists in Indonesia still have the ability to carry out small-scale violent attacks. 

U.S. government facilities worldwide remain at a heightened state of alert. These facilities may temporarily close or periodically suspend public services to assess their security posture. In those instances, U.S. embassies and consulates will make every effort to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens. U.S. citizens abroad are urged to monitor the local news and maintain contact with the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate.

For complete write-up: https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/worldwide-caution.html


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That seems to be a very generic "one day there will be an attack - see, told you so" type of warning.
Totally non-specific and useless!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Travel Warnings*



galactic said:


> Last updated 03 March
> US Sate Department Worldwide Caution
> 
> EAST ASIA AND PACIFIC: Information from credible sources suggests that there is a continued risk of armed terrorist and criminal groups operating and planning attacks against foreigners, including U.S. citizens, in the East Asian and Pacific region. Jemaah Islamiyah (JI) and the Abu Sayyaf Group, have cells operating throughout Southeast Asia and JI is linked to al-Qa’ida and other regional terrorist groups.
> ...


Thanks for posting. I had not looked a the embassy site today. These really are needed warnings. Especially so for first timers coming to the Philippines and especially in the Southern islands.

Yes, they are generic in nature and cover a broad area - but far from worthless at least where the Philippines is concerned. 
The threats are real enough at any given time that US government and Manila US embassy employees must have written authorization to travel to any of the southern islands.
I make reference to these notices and warning many times when people ask about Mindanao and other Southern islands.


Jet Lag


----------

